# Auction Yesterday



## jmhoying (Aug 21, 2014)

I was at an auction yesterday for the tools of a deceased home shop owner.  I'm not sure if it was because the auction was on a Wednesday, but the prices were crazy cheap.  I purchased a Clausing 16VC-1 drill press in very good condition for $100.00. Just need to clean it up a bit.
   I passed on an awesome deal for a Clausing 1300 lathe with LOTS of accessories because I had no way to load it and it was over an hour from my house (that was my thinking at the time, but I can kick myself today)  It sold for $125.00!!  An older Index vertical mill in great condition sold for $10.00.  I picked up a Dumore tool post grinder with loads of extras for $45.00.  I kept thinking that the previous owner was rolling over in his grave with every bid!




Jack


----------



## xalky (Aug 21, 2014)

OMG.... I would have bought the whole place out at those prices. I would have bought the lathe and figured out how to move it, after the fact. .....the dead guy is not resting well at all, I'll bet.

Nice drill press too!


----------



## pineyfolks (Aug 21, 2014)

You were at the right place at the right time!


----------



## chips&more (Aug 21, 2014)

Somebody really screwed up! That’s a very sad result for the survivors! It sounds like the gentlemen had a good eye for picking his shop tools. And then the family went and picked an auctioneer looser. His lifelong love of tools went for a less than song in just hours! That’s a crime!


----------



## Kroll (Aug 24, 2014)

At those prices,I would have drove from Tx to make that auction.Congrats


----------

